# My First Buck: Lochloosa WMA



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

_Edit: I have no idea why the image is enormous. My apologies. I've tried to resize it about 5 times. _

I'm usually stalking the Kayak Forums here with reports and what not, but I figured I could share this with everyone. 

This is my second season hunting around Gainesville while I'm off at college. The WMA's down here are slightly different than Blackwater, Eglin, or even Bluewater Creek. Two weeks back, I lucked out out and got my first shot at a buck with my bow. Even managed to get it on film...Though the video isn't real great (helmet cam). Shame my bow limb got in the way. 















Certainly no monster, but it made my whole season. I just thank God I got an opportunity at him and even managed to drop him. The mile + drag back to the Jeep nearly killed me. 

You can read the full report on my blog: Here 

Good luck to the rest of ya'll this season!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Awsome man, thanks for posting. It doesn't have to be a monster to be proud of him. Its one drag you will never forget!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool man, i must be blind as i only seen him flopping after the shot.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

With a bow everything is a Trophy...Very Cool !!!!

Robin


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the video, which cam to you have. Congrats.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cool! Good shot too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that was a hard tracking job huh!!! Hahaha Good job brother, Congrats on the kill!!!


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!

@TailRazor: Yeah, it's really hard to see him prior to me taking the shot. Doesn't help that I drew on him the moment he came into view either. 

@bchadcherry: I was using the HD GoPro Hero. It came with a head strap that seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! with my big screen in full screen mode - when you tilted your head I thought I was falling and grabbed my chair LOL! Thanks for the thrill - I shot one the same way Saturday, first time I have ever dropped one straight down with a bow


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats alex!


----------

